# WCA Regulations Committee Proposal - Final



## Vincents (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Here is the link to the final version of the WCA Regulations Committee Proposal. If there are no major complaints, this is the version that will be submitted to the Board in 1-2 days.

Lucas Garron, Sébastien Auroux, Clément Gallet, and myself are currently heading this effort, and currently form a starting core for the WRC. If this goes through, we may see the composition of this body change, depending on other obligations. But for now, talk to one of us if there's something you'd like to draw our attention to.

I will also be cross-posting this on the WCA forums as soon as an admin approves my account.

Rest assured, we are indeed looking at all of the different proposals for the Regulations. I believe we have over 150 issues to deal with at this point, as a matter of fact (keep posting though!)

Happy holidays!


----------



## Erik (Dec 27, 2011)

I am happy to see this development and think all 3 members are very capable and suited for this assignment. The best of luck to Lucas Sébastien and Clement!


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 27, 2011)

I might just be confused or something, but is there a reason Skewb/TeamBLD isn't there?


----------



## hcfong (Dec 27, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> I might just be confused or something, but is there a reason Skewb/TeamBLD isn't there?



I think the proposal is about the roles and responsibilities of the WCA regulations committee, and not about changes of the regulations itself.


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 27, 2011)

hcfong said:


> I think the proposal is about the roles and responsibilities of the WCA regulations committee, and not about changes of the regulations itself.


 
Alright, but will there be a separate proposal for changes of the regulations?


----------



## hcfong (Dec 27, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Alright, but will there be a separate proposal for changes of the regulations?


 
Proposals of changes are being discussed in several threads on this forum. Search for [WCA Regulations 2012] and you'll find them.


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 27, 2011)

hcfong said:


> Proposals of changes are being discussed in several threads on this forum. Search for [WCA Regulations 2012] and you'll find them.


 
Ok, I was just wondering if there would be one official proposal sent to the WCA like this one, but I guess not.

Back on topic, why should the WCA be changed to the WCR? It makes no sense to me. If its not broken, don't try to fix it.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 27, 2011)

The WCA isn't changing to the WRC. The WCA is the _WCA Regulations Committee_, they'll be handling the regulations. The WCA is still the WCA.


----------



## hcfong (Dec 27, 2011)

The WCA will not be changed to WCR. WCR is a (newly or yet to be formed) committee within the WCA, responsible for submitting proposals for regulation changes to the WCA board for approval.

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks good and promising to the prospects of the WCA. Me gusta =)
However, there's a typo in 4b2b ("Contitution")
I sure do hope this committee is a good movement and positively enhances holding and maintaining fairness in competition settings and record-keeping =D


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 27, 2011)

Erik said:


> I am happy to see this development and think all 3 members are very capable and suited for this assignment. The best of luck to Lucas Sébastien and Clement!


And Vincent. He's actually in charge. 




HelpCube said:


> Ok, I was just wondering if there would be one official proposal sent to the WCA like this one, but I guess not.


There will be lots more proposal (well, amendments) sent, starting with the 2012 Regulations. Have you looked through any of the text in this proposal?

As for new events, please see this post. (That post wasn't so visible, I admit, so I've edited the first post in the thread [which is stickied] to link to it.)



HelpCube said:


> Back on topic, why should the WCA be changed to the WCR? It makes no sense to me. If its not broken, don't try to fix it.


Again, this seems to be a misunderstanding. I hope the others in this thread have clarified this enough. The *WRC* (not WCR) is a new WCA body, but nothing is going away.



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> However, there's a typo in 4b2b ("Contitution")


Thanks. Probably should have labeled this as "release candidate" instead of final, but I don't really care as long as we're being transparent.


----------

